# Tapering off steroids



## Trout90 (Sep 18, 2018)

Is tapering beneficial when coming off? I've heard reasons that suggest so. Also wanted to know who thought hcg is worth it and how it helps them recover?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 18, 2018)

I thought tapering was bro science.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2018)

No tapering is not beneficial. Whether you run 1000mg or 100mg you are still suppressed.

As for hcg it's not a matter of opinion about whether hcg helps recovery or not. It's demonstrated by evidence.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 18, 2018)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2550-The-Art-of-Coming-Off-Steroids sticky made by PoB .. in this forum ..

check it out trout


----------



## bvs (Sep 19, 2018)

When you are using long esters, the esters basicly taper for you anyway


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> No tapering is not beneficial. Whether you run 1000mg or 100mg you are still suppressed.
> 
> As for hcg it's not a matter of opinion about whether hcg helps recovery or not. It's demonstrated by evidence.




hmmmmmmm...

"No, tapering is not beneficial"

or

"No tapering is beneficial"

Just checking......


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2018)

I use to  taper with heavy  orals. I did find it to be beneficial when coming off in the sense of it just being not as harsh of a crash. I always continued running test a couple more weeks after finishing an oral. I never dropped them both at the same time.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 19, 2018)

not really a tapering but a pyramiding

Next time around am planning on 

first 2 weeks 250test 250npp

2nd two weeks 500test 500npp

4th week adding injectable winstrol for 4 weeks 

then down the backside of the pyramid same as ....


----------

